# Virginia Alert: Bill Targets Hunting Dog Transfers



## learnin' (Sep 4, 2014)

I live in Virginia and was unaware of this bill until I read about it on the League of Kentucky Sportsmen website while researching something else.

I'm asking everyone here to PLEASE ACT QUICKLY! This bill passed the VA Senate unanimously and is now in committee review in the House.

Below I'm copying the article from the LKS website http://www.ussportsmen.org/news....ansfers . There is a list of e-mails for the House committee at the end of the article. Please take a few minutes to e-mail these committee members and ask them to oppose SB1001. If you have friends that are not on this forum that might be interested, please make them aware of this and enlist their support. While you may not live in Virginia, a law such as this can set a precedent for such laws in YOUR state.

Thank you!

Tracking of the bill's progress can be done here: https://leg1.state.va.us/cgi-bin....=sb1001

The text of the proposed legislation is here: https://leg1.state.va.us/cgi-bin/legp504.exe?151+ful+SB1001S1+pdf

****************************************************
_*A bill quickly moving through the Virginia state legislature would outlaw any dog transactions in a public meeting place, such as a park or a commercial parking lot.

The bill, Senate Bill 1001, would criminalize honest hunting dog breeders and sportsmen for simply agreeing to meet at a halfway point to transfer a hunting dog or puppy. In an effort to crack down on a few bad actors, this legislation will instead severely burden the honest sporting dog enthusiast from being able to conduct routine meetings at convenient locations to simply transfer or receive a dog from another person!

"There is nothing nefarious or criminal about two people exchanging a prized hunting dog at a store parking lot or public park that might be a convenient meeting location," said Adam Wright, associate director of state services for U.S. Sportsmen's Alliance, and an avid dog enthusiast who runs beagles. "Especially when travelling to and from field trials or competition events, sportsmen meet up with others on a frequent basis and may exchange a pup from a new litter or an experienced champion dog. We fail to see the harm in that."

The bill is currently pending in the House Agriculture and Natural Resources Committee. It will have its first hearing in the Agriculture Sub-Committee on Monday, Feb. 9.

All sportsmen and dog enthusiasts should contact the following members of the House Agriculture, Chesapeake and Natural Resources Committee today in opposition to this proposal. Ask them to oppose SB 1001 and stand up for honest sportsmen and dog owners across the state.

House Agriculture, Chesapeake and Natural Resources Committee

Del. Ed Scott (R-Culpeper) Chair of the Full Committee
[email protected]
804-698-1030

Del. Danny Marshall (R-Danville) Chair of the Agriculture Sub-Committee
[email protected]
434-797-5861

Del. Mark Keam (D-Vienna)
[email protected]
703-350-7377

Del. Barry Knight (R-Virginia Beach)
[email protected]
757-426-6387

Del. Matthew James (D-Portsmouth)
De[email protected]
804-698-1080

Del. Charles Poindexter (R-Glade Hill)
[email protected]
540-576-2600*_


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Good luck, man. I hate it when government gets an idea.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

What is stopping them from meeting going to help out the transmission of diseases or what.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Your tax dollars at work; keeping worthless scumbag leeches off welfare.


----------



## Rick O'Shay (Dec 3, 2014)

One more unenforceable law that will be on the books. Once again just hurts the honest.


----------



## piggy (Feb 10, 2015)

It's not as bad as it looks. I was looking to buy a dog and went to a breeder, this was in Phoenix, AZ, she had used every bit of space for CAGES she had dogs of many breeds, cats, birds anything she could breed for $$$$. Total disregard for breeding quality into a specific breed that she cared about. These animals had so many ticks their ears wouldn't lay down. She was doing this legally.

That was large scale she sells mostly to pet shops. Other people do this on a smaller scale then take puppies to parking lots, swap meets anywhere they can sell. Often no water is provided the dogs are not vaccinated. Because they can sell the pups they breed their poor dogs every heat cycle.

Bills like these r not intended to hurt good breeders. A top breeder will show their dogs (not all) they will also limit the amount of dogs they own and breed. They will invite u to visit, play with and ask questions about your possible puppy, in a comfortable environment, usually their home.

Now I don't think big govt. should regulate when a private citizen can breed their own pet. However, this bill is quote "to help the animals". I have issues w/ both sides. But what this won't do is harm professional breeders.

Back to hunting. and Dove is yummy


----------

